# Trailer rollers are in stock



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a bunch of left over roller material and would be happy to pass these on to anyone that wants one with an order of Our:

Trailer Roller End bushings (Set=2) | Whitewater Worthy 

3.5"Outer pipe is 33-37" long. They would make great out feed Rollers. Standard UPS Shipping rates apply.


----------

